# Army Painting Challenge 2012 - June entries



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Very very behind with these, but here they are.

apidude 









Barnster 









Chris Guard of Mardat 









GrimzagGorwazza 









Howzaa 









imm0rtal reaper 









KarnalBloodfist 









KjellThorngaard 









Meldon 









Midge913 









Moriouce 









Pssyche 









reavsie 









RedThirstWill Destroy 









Taggerung 









ThumperHS 









Turnip86 









Uveron 









Zero Effect 









Infernalcaretaker 









Son of Horus 









Brother Droopy


----------

